# Giving it another go.



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm bound and determined to have a happy, healthy, "breed standard" Hav. Here's Guinness  He'll be coming home mid-October and will be 20 weeks when he comes home. (sorry...didn't mean to hi-jack the other thread) Puppy classes are already scheduled and so is one-on-one training with a certified trainer. I'm a little anxious, but very excited and am determined to get it right.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Kim he is very cute, where did you get him from?
Good luck with your new baby, can't wait to see more pix


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Conratulations!!! I'm glad you started the new thread--now your can post lots more pictures for us to see. He's handsome! Where did you find him? How old is he? More info, please! :ear:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

He's adorable! Congratulations. More pictures, please.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Love those colors! And...........Eyebrows!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

You already know I'm in love with this guy!!! :eyebrows:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

he is gorgeous.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

what thread did you hijack?


----------



## fibtaylo (Jan 14, 2009)

Congratulations, he is a real cutie!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Posh's Mom said:


> what thread did you hijack?


This one: http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=9965

Not really, but I wanted you to see my thread, tee hee


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Posh's Mom said:


> what thread did you hijack?


this one... http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=9926

Guinness is a Prairiwind boy. Handsome son of Ruff n Ready and Stonecrest Contessa. I'm told he was pick of the litter and loves to ride on a mop....sounds like fun


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Kim he is just too cute.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He's such a cutie!!! Can't wait to hear all about him when he comes home.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh, he's so adorable.
I'm so glad you are getting another Havanese.
I'm sure your kids are thrilled.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Kim, Guinness is beautiful and sounds like a terrific puppy. I'm so happy for you.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Kim, I'm so excited for you - can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Congratulations Kim, he's gorgeous. This time things are going to be a breeze!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations Kim, he is absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Congrats! He's adorable  I'm glad you're giving it another go  He's adorable!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

He's adorable. Congragulations!!!
Gina


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh wow...he is so sweet (kind of reminds me of my Baloo Bear). Congrats!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

ahhh, a cutie!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

OMG he is soooo cute!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I could reach through the screen and squeeze him-what a cutie pie!


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Congratulations, he is adorable! My brother has a Hav from Prariwind and he has been a fantastic dog. I am sure your dog will be too.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Here's hoping this is received well---:tea:

There is a couple things that I want to ask you about Kim.

I remember you getting rid of a poodle that bit your cat,and now Cricket too.....and you are getting another havanese? I'm wondering if you have really thought this through.

Why not have worked with a trainer and all that with Cricket? All dogs will nip or get "snarfy"at some point and you work with them to not nip and to tolerate/love children.....and actually I suspect your daughter Piper is using the dog as a living doll,instead of the family dog. I'm not trying to pass judgement on you or Piper at all(it's not my place),but something just seems "not right" about this. I have a special needs child Kim.......he doesn't read the cues and signs from people or animals......but I make him respect the animals and we have had little trouble with Quince or Vinnie. Piper I'm positive reads these cues as a normal child,unlike my son,but I suspect you will have trouble with any dog unless you set rules,boundaries and limitations. 

Most of the havs on this forum are not perfect and meeting "the perfect havanese standard" as you had mentioned specifically about this hav puppy and they are not having these issues or they work through them. The dogs are always a work in progress....no matter what age. I suspect unless YOU do something different nothing different will result from another dog. Fitting the standard will not change a thing.

I'm sad about Cricket and this new puppy.I hope you do not feel attacked,but rather think thouroughly about bringing in another dog because these are living beings,not disposables. I hate to see you buy another dog and have the results be the same.

Best of Luck to you----


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Julie, I'm a lawyer...getting "attacked" or having to explain myself is a daily thing for me, so allow me to respond.

First, my poodle didn't "bite" my kitten. He killed it and left the mangled body in my closet. My entire family was in shock, and my kids were scared. I also have other cats, and my husband was adamant that Piment had to go. I didn't take him to a shelter or drop him off in the woods somewhere. I went to my vet, talked to her about it, and through her, found a good home for him...one with other standard poodles and no cats.

We worked tirelessly with Cricket. I know I've mentioned tons of times before that Piper is my kid who is the animal lover. Maybe I gave the wrong impression...she's not dressing them up in doll clothes and toting them around. She works on commands and walks them and builds makeshift agility courses for them. She knows that they're animals and plays with them appropriately. Cricket came from a puppy mill breeder and was raised in a cage until I took her home. I strongly suspect that a lot of her behavioral issues came from her lack of socialization. I'll always wonder whether I did the right thing where Cricket is concerned. I do know that she's doing amazingly well in her new home, and all reports are that she's very happy.

I am well aware that pets are not disposable. I had the best dog who ever lived until he was 11 years old. My intentions when getting Piment and Cricket were never to re-home them at some point in their lives. The intention was that they would live with us as part of the family until they passed on. Unfortunately, it didn't work out that way. I loved both of them, but I love my family more.

The decision to try again was very well thought out. Our family discussed it, and I talked to several people about my decision before taking the plunge. Everybody is on board...we ARE going to make this work. Our other family pets are well trained, and honestly, we have no issues with them at all.

Sorry you're sad for the new puppy. Don't be. I know exactly what I'm doing, and he'll be in good hands.

Oh, and no offense taken.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Julie, Kim, both sides argued with style and grace. 

it sounds like Cricket is in a better home for her and that Guinness is going to have a great home as well. Although pets are not disposable, some animals are just not good fits within a family. I have said this before, I have often wondered if both my boys would have been happier with different furmates more evenly matched to each other. I wish you all the success in the world with the new little boy.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Julie, You must have read my mind. 

Kim even though you say that Piment killed the kitten the situation was strange to me. You had 5 dogs and decided to adopt 2 new kitties already knowing that your poodle was "obsessive" about cats. Then when the kitten was killed, rather than find a home for the other new kitty and work with your dog, you decided to dump a dog you'd had for years. 

I hope things do work out with this new puppy, but like Julie, I have some concerns.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I think everyone should just go and buy some more calendars! Like c'min guys! Holiday season is coming fast!!! Makes the perfect gift for all!! 

Ryan


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I too had the same thoughts as Julie. This is the second dog within a year that you have given up. I too have a large dog that will kill rabbits, moles, birds, mice ect.. that enter my backyard. I also have a guinea pig and would never let her alone with it, as I am sure that she would kill it. She is not a evil dog, but she is a dog. It would be wrong of me to blame her for her actions when I am well aware of who she is. It would be my fault not Axl's. 

I saw where you were looking for your current hav even before you rehomed Cricket. It just seems that you haven't taken the time to figure out what went gone wrong, before jumping right back in.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Well, since I'm already in love with Guinness, Kim can just ship him off to me to be with his half brother if things get tough. JK folks, but my experience of Linda's dogs is that they are very sweet and loving with great temperaments. His expression reminds me *so* much of Milo.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Well, I can't judge you because I don't know what I would have done if in your shoes. Good luck with the new pup. He is beautiful and I know some of Linda's pups and they are all sweet, except for one. I know one of hers that's nippy and growly, but I really don't think that's the norm. Can't wait to see more pictures. I love his coloring!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Although I certainly do understand both sides and am very glad to see *both* sides very nicely represented, I don't think it is MY place to judge whether Kim (an adult, a lawyer, a mother of three, a wife, a multiple pet owner) has spent enough time thinking about this decision or not. I know for a fact though (through numerous emails with Kim) that she has certainly done her homework this time around and is very devoted to raising a great puppy the right way.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Just for the record---I wasn't "judging" Kim or Piper....I was just voicing concerns I had when I have read Kim's threads in the past and current ones she has posted. Those of you long term HF members I'm surprised have not remembered this stuff or maybe have and didn't want to speak up,IDK....but I want what is best for everyone concerned.

I worry about someone with 5 dogs and a few cats that re-homes 2 of them for whatever reasons she has in the past year and seemingly replaces 1 almost before she got rid of the last one. I don't think (in my opinion) that sounds like a healthy/good situation. 

I'm happy Kim has placed Cricket in a good home where she is wanted and hopefully will do well.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

trueblue said:


> this one... http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=9926
> 
> Guinness is a Prairiwind boy. Handsome son of Ruff n Ready and Stonecrest Contessa. I'm told he was pick of the litter and loves to ride on a mop....sounds like fun


Awww! he is GORGEOUS!!! My Izzo is a Prairiwind boy too! His grandfather is Ruff N Ready and mother is Perfect Devotion (Ruff's daughter). Linda produces some gorgeous pups and they have thick gorgeous coats  CONGRATS!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

lfung5 said:


> Well, I can't judge you because I don't know what I would have done if in your shoes. Good luck with the new pup. He is beautiful and I know some of Linda's pups and they are all sweet, except for one. I know one of hers that's nippy and growly, but I really don't think that's the norm. Can't wait to see more pictures. I love his coloring!


My Izzo is one of Linda's pups and he has the sweetest temperament. I can lay him on his back in my arms and he will stay that way while I pet him. Very submissive. He does get growly with my kids but never tries to bite. It's typically b/c they are irritating him and I make them stop and leave him alone. He is the most laid back dog, except for when the doorbell rings or someone knocks at the door :/ He does growl a lot at my Golden Retriever when they are playing hard. If he gets too rowdy I reprimand him and he quits.
My mom's male Hav is 15 and has always been growly, ever since he was a puppy. He is from another breeder, not Linda. I think small breed dogs in general tend to be more growly. Just my opinion.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

trueblue said:


> Julie, I'm a lawyer...getting "attacked" or having to explain myself is a daily thing for me, so allow me to respond.
> 
> First, my poodle didn't "bite" my kitten. He killed it and left the mangled body in my closet. My entire family was in shock, and my kids were scared. I also have other cats, and my husband was adamant that Piment had to go. I didn't take him to a shelter or drop him off in the woods somewhere. I went to my vet, talked to her about it, and through her, found a good home for him...one with other standard poodles and no cats.
> 
> ...


I think you made the right decisions in both cases. Sometimes a particular animal is not a good fit for the family and ultimately the family has to come first. In 2005 I had my third child so I had two other children, a new baby, a Golden Retriver and a 1 year old Shih Tzu. The ST demanded a lot of attention, which I didn't have caring for a new baby and two other children. I was not expecting to have more children when we got the puppy. It was extremely overwhelming for me and I knew something had to go and it wasn't going to be one of the kids. I decided to rehome my Shih Tzu with my neighbor's sister and brother in law who had recently lost their 7 year old ST to cancer. I thought long and hard and I knew they would be a perfect fit. "Chloe" wound up in an even better home than what she had with us. They spoil her, take her on vacations, take her to tailgate at football games, et. She is like their third child- their two daughters are adults. It couldn't have worked out better for everyone. I still see her on occasion and she couldn't be happier. It turned out well. I think if you have really thought all of this through and feel like you made the best decision for your family then enjoy your new well adjusted pup. People are right to say no puppy is perfect but getting one that comes from parents with good temperaments and have been well socialized will make all the difference in the world. Enjoy your new puppy and don't worry about opinions of others.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Beamer said:


> I think everyone should just go and buy some more calendars! Like c'min guys! Holiday season is coming fast!!! Makes the perfect gift for all!!
> 
> Ryan


Ryan you kill me.

Yes, with all the kitties and dogs and kids and work we know you are crazy Kim!!! I am sure both piment and cricket are doing well, you've learned a hard lesson about the reality vs the fantasy of dog ownership, and you are now making better informed decisions, albeit lovely crazy ones. Heck, if it weren't for my even keel rational husband I'd have a menagerie at my house.

I will say that I am rather proud of how politely the two sides of this are being discussed. We will collectively kick your ass if you screw this up Kim.  (hope you know this is a sarcastic remark, it's hard to read "online" sometimes.)


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

He's a doll..I can't wait to see more pictures of little Guinness


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Congratulations on your new addition Kim! He is adorable with those eyebrows.:eyebrows:

I've seen many of Linda's dogs and they always seem to have such beautiful coats.

I can attest to the fact that some behavior tendencies are passed on from the parents.

There is at least one other Forum member with a dog with the same sire as Cooper, who has the same territorial issues that turn him extremely large dog aggressive. This problem seems to actually be getting worse with age in both of our dogs. None of our other dogs have this problem at all.

Maryam, you crack me up!

And BTW Kim,....go JETS! :amen:
Beverly


----------

